# Citizen Cosmotron Dynamic?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well we had a Timex "Dynamic" the other day...









I wonder if this was Citizen's answer to the Omega Dynamic?







It's a Citizen Cosmotron with the lovely Cal. 7802 movement similiar to 7804A below; this is my third Cosmotron







but all three are very different in case style, so I'm off the hook









Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice I like that - I just might have to get myself an electric watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool looking watch Paul


----------

